# Fog machine for spray foam coals?



## Jay R (Sep 23, 2012)

I've made some foam coals with a burn up hand sticking out of the top. Before I laid down the foam I plumbed in some 3/4 inch PVC with lots of holes. I tried a couple of my fog machines, but even my little one puts out way too much fog for this small 3 ft round prop.
Any ideas, or does someone know of a mini fog machine that will allow this thing to just constantly put out some constant lite rolling fog?


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

couple options..

ultrasonic foggers

https://www.amazon.ca/Etree-Ultrasonic-Maker-Fogger-Fountain/dp/B0067XS2IG





or dry ice


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Always had a problem with ice build up on the dry ice that would stop the reaction. In time the ice would pop off the dry ice with a bang.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Is there anywhere else in your display that could use some fog? If so, you could add a Y connector to the output line from the fogger and divert some of the fog in another direction. That should reduce what's coming out of the prop.


----------

